# Ma come fanno gli americani mi chiedo ...



## scrittore (3 Gennaio 2014)

Ma come fanno gli americani a capire sempre dove si trova il nord anche quando si trovano nel bel mezzo di una sparatoria in un sobborgo del cazzo sperduto in mezzo al queens?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (3 Gennaio 2014)

smartphone con l'app bussola?


----------



## scrittore (3 Gennaio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> smartphone con l'app bussola?


e poi perchè diamine si chiamano tutti Jack? 
ma ce l'hanno un minimo di fantasia o no?


----------



## Lui (3 Gennaio 2014)

ma perchè questi problemi?


 l'anno inizia bene ........


----------



## OcchiVerdi (3 Gennaio 2014)

scrittore ha detto:


> e poi perchè diamine si chiamano tutti Jack?
> ma ce l'hanno un minimo di fantasia o no?


:carneval::carneval:


----------



## Lui (3 Gennaio 2014)

veramente ci sono anche molti John.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Gennaio 2014)

scrittore ha detto:


> Ma come fanno gli americani a capire sempre dove si trova il nord anche quando si trovano nel bel mezzo di una sparatoria in un sobborgo del cazzo sperduto in mezzo al queens?


Per la struttura delle città.
A Milano i numeri delle vie indicano il centro, ad esempio.


----------



## oscuro (3 Gennaio 2014)

*Si*

A vicenza il problema non esiste....!:rotfl:


----------



## sienne (3 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> A vicenza il problema non esiste....!:rotfl:



Ciao oscuro,


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


sei terribile ... 

buon anno!

sienne


----------



## oscuro (3 Gennaio 2014)

*Ciao*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao oscuro,
> 
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> ...


Ciao,ho scritto la verità,è tutto centro.....!:rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (3 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> A vicenza il problema non esiste....!:rotfl:


Sai che noi per evitare la parola sud o meridionale
abbiamo alto e basso vicentino?


----------



## scrittore (3 Gennaio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sai che noi per evitare la parola sud o meridionale
> abbiamo alto e basso vicentino?


Vogliamo parlare poi del motivo per cui dicono che il baseball e lo sport nazionale ma poi li vedi tutti a lanciarsi il pallone da football americano nei parchi mentre a casa loro rompono il cazzo fino a notte fonda a fare uno contro uno a basket?
La mazza.... perche esce fuori sempre e solo quando devono spaccare finestrini o la testa di qualcuno? No dico.. secondo me c e un nesso tra questo e il loro desiderio ossessivo di salvare il mondo... 
Ps. Mondo per un americano e quello che inizia a los angeles e finisce a manhattan (statua dell liberta esclusa... e' francese e per questo spesso viene sacrificata)


----------



## contepinceton (3 Gennaio 2014)

scrittore ha detto:


> Vogliamo parlare poi del motivo per cui dicono che il baseball e lo sport nazionale ma poi li vedi tutti a lanciarsi il pallone da football americano nei parchi mentre a casa loro rompono il cazzo fino a notte fonda a fare uno contro uno a basket?
> La mazza.... perche esce fuori sempre e solo quando devono spaccare finestrini o la testa di qualcuno? No dico.. secondo me c e un nesso tra questo e il loro desiderio ossessivo di salvare il mondo...
> Ps. Mondo per un americano e quello che inizia a los angeles e finisce a manhattan (statua dell liberta esclusa... e' francese e per questo spesso viene sacrificata)


sai nella zona est di Vicenza c'è l'immensa caserma Ederle
Glielo chiedo la prossima volta
Credimi se sei protetto da qualcuno lì dentro
Nessun poliziotto o carabiniere italiano osa avvicinarsi...

Il bello è che questo arsenale è sito nel viale della pace...


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Gennaio 2014)

scrittore ha detto:


> Ma come fanno gli americani a capire sempre dove si trova il nord anche quando si trovano nel bel mezzo di una sparatoria in un sobborgo del cazzo sperduto in mezzo al queens?


Che ne so avranno molti alberi dove nasce muschio :mrgreen: Ma perché sto dubbio amletico ?


----------



## Tubarao (3 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Che ne so avranno molti alberi dove nasce muschio :mrgreen: Ma perché sto dubbio amletico ?


Ma ha ragione. Me lo chiedo sempre pure io.

Hai mai visto nei film polizieschi ? 

Ad esempio una macchina della polizia durante un inseguimento a Roma, quando comunica con la centrale dice: Stiamo su via de fori imperiali direzione colosseo all'inseguimento di...........

Il poliziotto americano invece dice: Stiamo andando a Nord sul quarantaduesima (a Nord ? Ma come cacchio fai in mezzo a Manhattan, che non vedi manco un pezzo de cielo, a capì che stai andando a nord)


----------



## scrittore (4 Gennaio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma ha ragione. Me lo chiedo sempre pure io.
> 
> Hai mai visto nei film polizieschi ?
> 
> ...


esatto!! Poi succedono cose tipo: centrale qui abbiamo un 1018 mandate un ambulanza tra la quarta e la settima...  
ok jack secondo me si tratta di john di mario (i criminali in america c hanno sempre un  cognome italiano e si chiamano giovanni)
Si proprio quel di mario jack... spero di tornare a casa e di riabbracciare meggy questa sera..

meggy non e' un cane ma l moglie di jack.. normalmente alcolizzata con un amante di nome jack  che gioca abitualmente a casa di jack a black jack...


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Gennaio 2014)

scrittore ha detto:


> esatto!! Poi succedono cose tipo: centrale qui abbiamo un 1018 mandate un ambulanza tra la quarta e la settima...
> ok jack secondo me si tratta di john di mario (i criminali in america c hanno sempre un  cognome italiano e si chiamano giovanni)
> Si proprio quel di mario jack... spero di jjtornare a casa e di riabbracciare meggy questa sera..
> 
> meggy non e' un cane ma l moglie di jack.. normalmente alcolizzata con un amante di nome jack  che gioca abitualmente a casa di jack a black jack...


Meggy di solito non è alcolizzata ma in procinto di chiedere il divorzio visto che non regge i ritmi di lavoro del marito che trascura lei e i 2 figli


----------



## morfeo78 (4 Gennaio 2014)

Tubrao ha detto:


> Ma ha ragione. Me lo chiedo sempre pure io.
> 
> Hai mai visto nei film polizieschi ?
> 
> ...


Chiaro! Le vie di Manhattan sono circa a 45 gradi rispetto al nord.... quindi andare a nord vuol dire st. Con numero più alto e av. Con numero piú alto. 
Visitare new york mi ha fatto capire cose che succedono solo nei film e a new york! 
Per esempio, provate a scaraventatevi fuori casa, in mezzo alla strada ad urlare a squarcia gola "TAXI!!!" ....al massimo si ferma una macchina per insultarti xchè sei in mezzo alla strada. 
Ma c'è un segreto: a manhattan il 90% delle auto imbotigliate nel traffico sono taxi! 
Poi in italia quanti tombini fumanti avete visto????


----------



## Brunetta (4 Gennaio 2014)

morfeo78 ha detto:


> Chiaro! Le vie di Manhattan sono circa a 45 gradi rispetto al nord.... quindi andare a nord vuol dire st. Con numero più alto e av. Con numero piú alto.
> Visitare new york mi ha fatto capire cose che succedono solo nei film e a new york!
> Per esempio, provate a scaraventatevi fuori casa, in mezzo alla strada ad urlare a squarcia gola "TAXI!!!" ....al massimo si ferma una macchina per insultarti xchè sei in mezzo alla strada.
> Ma c'è un segreto: a manhattan il 90% delle auto imbotigliate nel traffico sono taxi!
> Poi in italia quanti tombini fumanti avete visto????


Ma hai capito il perché dei tombini fumanti? Io no.


----------



## morfeo78 (4 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma hai capito il perché dei tombini fumanti? Io no.


Condutture del vapore che fanno condensa pare....

http://www.newyorkpuntocom.com/?p=297


----------



## contepinceton (4 Gennaio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma ha ragione. Me lo chiedo sempre pure io.
> 
> Hai mai visto nei film polizieschi ?
> 
> ...


Visto stamane?
Un vecchino è entrato con il suo suv in una banca...


----------



## Brunetta (4 Gennaio 2014)

morfeo78 ha detto:


> Condutture del vapore che fanno condensa pare....
> 
> http://www.newyorkpuntocom.com/?p=297


Però non dipende dalla temperatura esterna perché c'è anche con temperatura mite e non è caldo come ci si aspetta e neppure così bagnato come dovrebbe essere il vapore. Sarà raffreddato con un sistema di nebulizzazione.


----------



## morfeo78 (4 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però non dipende dalla temperatura esterna perché c'è anche con temperatura mite e non è caldo come ci si aspetta e neppure così bagnato come dovebbe essere il vapore. Sarà raffreddato con un sistema di nebulizzazione.


No, secondo me non dipende dalla temperatura esterna. Io sono andato a giugno e c'era pieno di questi tombini fumanti. Sinceramente però non mi ci sono infilato a fare i fumenti per capire di cosa fosse composto il fumo


----------



## Brunetta (4 Gennaio 2014)

morfeo78 ha detto:


> No, secondo me non dipende dalla temperatura esterna. Io sono andato a giugno e c'era pieno di questi tombini fumanti. Sinceramente però non mi ci sono infilato a fare i fumenti per capire di cosa fosse composto il fumo


Io sono andata ad aprile (giornate gelide come da noi a febbraio e altre calde come le nostre calde di aprile) e ci sono sempre. L'ho toccato. Sono curiosa .


----------



## marietto (4 Gennaio 2014)

scrittore ha detto:


> Vogliamo parlare poi del motivo per cui dicono che il baseball e lo sport nazionale ma poi li vedi tutti a lanciarsi il pallone da football americano nei parchi mentre a casa loro rompono il cazzo fino a notte fonda a fare uno contro uno a basket?
> La mazza.... perche esce fuori sempre e solo quando devono spaccare finestrini o la testa di qualcuno? No dico.. secondo me c e un nesso tra questo e il loro desiderio ossessivo di salvare il mondo...
> Ps. Mondo per un americano e quello che inizia a los angeles e finisce a manhattan (statua dell liberta esclusa... e' francese e per questo spesso viene sacrificata)


Storicamente il baseball* è *lo sport nazionale americano. Veniva giocato durante la guerra di secessione, nei momenti di "relax", dai soldati di entrambi gli eserciti, e il primo campionato professionistico risale al 1876 (diversi anni prima del nostro campionato di calcio). Fino agli anni settanta del secolo scorso il baseball dominava incontrastato tra gli sport americani, poi la concorrenza del football e, dagli anni ottanta, anche del basket, sono diventate sempre più pesanti. Gli scioperi dei giocatori che cancellarono gran parte della stagione 1981 e, soprattutto, 1994, diedero allo sport il colpo di grazia, e attualmente il baseball si "gioca" il terzo posto, a livello di popolarità, con l'hockey su ghiaccio.
Tieni presente che il baseball è in realtà uno sport molto basato su tattica e strategia, ed il fatto che negli ultimi decenni gli americani preferiscano sports meno "sofisticati" e più basati sull'aspetto fisico e muscolare potrebbe essere spunto di qualche riflessione...


----------



## Nausicaa (4 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> veramente ci sono anche molti John.


Jack è il diminutivo di john


----------



## perplesso (4 Gennaio 2014)

marietto ha detto:


> Storicamente il baseball* è *lo sport nazionale americano. Veniva giocato durante la guerra di secessione, nei momenti di "relax", dai soldati di entrambi gli eserciti, e il primo campionato professionistico risale al 1876 (diversi anni prima del nostro campionato di calcio). Fino agli anni settanta del secolo scorso il baseball dominava incontrastato tra gli sport americani, poi la concorrenza del football e, dagli anni ottanta, anche del basket, sono diventate sempre più pesanti. Gli scioperi dei giocatori che cancellarono gran parte della stagione 1981 e, soprattutto, 1994, diedero allo sport il colpo di grazia, e attualmente il baseball si "gioca" il terzo posto, a livello di popolarità, con l'hockey su ghiaccio.
> Tieni presente che il baseball è in realtà uno sport molto basato su tattica e strategia, ed il fatto che negli ultimi decenni gli americani preferiscano sports meno "sofisticati" e più basati sull'aspetto fisico e muscolare potrebbe essere spunto di qualche riflessione...


il footballa mericano è ancora più sofisticato e tattico del baseball.    se hai mai visto il libro dei giochi di un allenatore capo,cerca in rete.....pare un tomo di strategia militare


----------



## marietto (4 Gennaio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> il footballa mericano è ancora più sofisticato e tattico del baseball.    se hai mai visto il libro dei giochi di un allenatore capo,cerca in rete.....pare un tomo di strategia militare


Il mio riferimento era alla "natura" del gioco, più che alla complessità degli schemi di attacco o di difesa, che a livello professionale può essere elevatissima in tutti gli sport di squadra. E in questo senso confermo la mia opinione:smile:


----------



## perplesso (4 Gennaio 2014)

marietto ha detto:


> Il mio riferimento era alla "natura" del gioco, più che alla complessità degli schemi di attacco o di difesa, che a livello professionale può essere elevatissima in tutti gli sport di squadra. E in questo senso confermo la mia opinione:smile:


fidati che non c'è gioco di squadra più complesso del football americano.....a qualsiasi livello. 

fai conto che le squadre di attacco e difesa sono fisicamente distinte.....nel baseball alla fine l'unica situazione realmente complessa è il caso delle basi piene


----------



## marietto (4 Gennaio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> fidati che non c'è gioco di squadra più complesso del football americano.....a qualsiasi livello.
> 
> fai conto che le squadre di attacco e difesa sono fisicamente distinte.....nel baseball alla fine l'unica situazione realmente complessa è il caso delle basi piene


Non direi proprio :smile:
Strategia e tattica nel baseball sono l'essenza stessa del gioco, dall'ordine di battuta, alle basi rubate, agli hit and run, al modo di giocarsi ogni battitore e corridore e situazione sulle basi, etc. Nel baseball tutto ciò è il gioco stesso, nel football e' tattica applicata al gioco Imho.
ma direi che stiamo andando ot per quella che sostanzialmente diventerebbe una "diatriba religiosa", quindi mi limito a constatare che siamo di "religioni" diverse


----------



## contepinceton (4 Gennaio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Jack è il diminutivo di john


Che scemo ho sempre pensato che Jack lo fosse di James...


----------



## scrittore (4 Gennaio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Che scemo ho sempre pensato che Jack lo fosse di James...


Il problema e che li non lo sanno... e sono tutti a giocare a black jack tranne micky che si tromba meggy mentre il marito tenta di chiedere aiuto comunicando i codici alla radio


----------



## Quibbelqurz (5 Gennaio 2014)

scrittore ha detto:


> Ma come fanno gli americani a capire sempre dove si trova il nord anche quando si trovano nel bel mezzo di una sparatoria in un sobborgo del cazzo sperduto in mezzo al queens?


I vortici dell'acqua da noi girano visto da sopra in senso antiorario. A sud nel senso orario e all'equatore sono indecisi. Vale anche per l'acqua che esce dal rubinetto


----------



## Leda (5 Gennaio 2014)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> I vortici dell'acqua da noi girano visto da sopra in senso antiorario. A sud nel senso orario e all'equatore sono indecisi. Vale anche per l'acqua che esce dal rubinetto


Beh, ma non credo che scrittore parlasse di questo. Cioè, voglio sperare che gli americani sappiano almeno in che emisfero si trovano :sonar:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (5 Gennaio 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> Beh, ma non credo che scrittore parlasse di questo. Cioè, voglio sperare che gli americani sappiano almeno in che emisfero si trovano :sonar:


Gli Italiani lo sanno? A volte mi viene il dubbio :rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Gennaio 2014)

scrittore ha detto:


> Ma come fanno gli americani a capire sempre dove si trova il nord anche quando si trovano nel bel mezzo di una sparatoria in un sobborgo del cazzo sperduto in mezzo al queens?


allora: mai stata a NY ma sono una fanatica dei polizieschi e mi posi questa domanda eoni fa.
Quanto hai descritto avviene appunto sistematicamente a Manhattan, perchè ha una rete stradale a scacchiera.
sull'asse Nord-sud ci sono le avenue, sull'asse Est-ovest ci sono le street; le streets sono quindi tutte numerate progressivamente da sud verso nord, quindi se tu sei sulla avenue e incroci street con numeri via via progressivi, stai andando appunto da sud verso nord e viceversa. Analogamente ragioni quando sei su una street ed incroci le avenue, che sono progressivamente numerate da est a ovest.
Poi ci sono un paio di zone che fanno eccezione tipo chinatown però non mi ricordo di preciso.
Nelle altre zone di NY trovi una struttura sempre reticolare ma più irregolare nelle zone di costruzione meno recente, ma il principio della numerazione delle strade credo sia lo stesso.


----------



## free (10 Gennaio 2014)

scrittore ha detto:


> Ma come fanno gli americani a capire sempre dove si trova il nord anche quando si trovano nel bel mezzo di una sparatoria in un sobborgo del cazzo sperduto in mezzo al queens?



dal muschio sulle cortecce degli alberi


----------



## AnnaBlume (10 Gennaio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma ha ragione. Me lo chiedo sempre pure io.
> 
> Hai mai visto nei film polizieschi ?
> 
> ...


Tuba, conosci a memoria i palazzi. Un newyorkese avvezzo non si sbaglia. Il mio Mr Big azzecca le coordinate anche da ubriaco. Nascono così, con la bussola incorporata. Nel Queens, come a Brooklyn è un po' più complesso perché le vie non sono a maglia ortogonale, ma se ci sei nel mezzo è perché sai dove stai, mica ci capiti a caso...


----------

